# 2008 Outback 32Bhds Le Sydney Edition



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

We have decided to sell our 2008 Outback 32BHDS LE Sydney Edition travel trailer. Rather than overload this site with all of the details, here is the link:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/rvs/2591504664.html

Thanks for looking


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Price reduced to $21,000 or best reasonable offer.....


----------

